# CAvoodle pup first clip?



## Wren (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi. Our cavoodle pup is starting to Matt slightly despite regular brushing. She is only 15 weeks old but her fur is quite long. When would it be appropriate to take her for her first clip. I like her shaggy so don't wont her clipped right down so what should I ask for?


----------



## wishiwas (Mar 3, 2008)

The sooner the better, to start getting her used to the process. Many groomers prefer the first visit to not be a full groom, unless the pup handles it very well, as it is easy to overwhelm them when they aren't used to any of it. A good first visit is often just a bath, brush out, sanitary trim, and some neatening up around the paws and face.

Whenever you do get a full groom, you just need to figure out how long you would like to keep the fur, and let the groomer know. It's often helpful to show them on your dog, as one person's idea of what an inch (or whatever length) is doesn't necessarily match the next's.


----------

